# Ping



## mlord (Feb 8, 2011)

i'm looking for a tool to detect all network nodes ips and hostnames, is their a way to get such list?
in both cases if the network is configured by a DHCP server or manuall?

thanx


----------



## gordon@ (Feb 8, 2011)

I would recommend looking at security/nmap.


----------



## xibo (Feb 8, 2011)

Probably the best solution would be to have the dhcpd log replies to DHCPDISCOVER, as those are sent only once in an uptime and contain the client's self-announced hostname while the reply contains the dhcp-given hostname.


----------



## mlord (Feb 9, 2011)

thanx 4 replies

if i need to ping a network node with a "hostname" defined in some configuration file which is different from the hostname, can i do it using avahi for example or are their any other packages?


----------

